# ASUS VW193 Screen Resolution



## netjunkie

Hi, I'l Start by giving out the possibly needed specs

-I'm Running Windows 7
-With a NVIDIA GTX260 graphics card connected through a DVI connection.
-WideScreen

My Monitor was showing random black lines all over the screen, after doing some research i found it was from some faulty capacitors I wasn't quite sure but all i knew was it was not an easy fix so I put it in for warranty repair. Last week my monitor came back from repair at 'Total Solutions', it was payed for under warranty.

When I plugged it in I noticed the Native resolution (1280x1024) was a pathetic. I have found that 1280x1024 is not a WideScreen resolution, math would show you its close to a Square. That leads me to believe that the repair involved using spare parts from an older model of ASUS. For now I have used the NVIDIA software to add a custom resolution from looking in the manual I found the screens actual best resolution was 1440x900, at 60 or 75Hz

So now my Screen is Crystal Clear for everything expect for programs which have there own resolution, like a GAME. This is my main reason for posting this thread. I have started playing Combat Arms while I save up for some other game and when ever I play Combat arms the only resolution up for choice are all Squarish resolutions, this is probably because it thinks I'm running a Square Monitor. This basically is unacceptable because whats the point in owning a wide screen if you have to play all your games in Box format or stretched to fit the boundary's.

I'm hoping that someone out there can help me find some proper way to tell my Computer that I'm not running a Square Monitor and that my native resolution is 1440x900 this way hopefully Combat Arms and other games will not come up with undesirable resolutions.

_I hope that this being my first post wont make you members mad or think that Im just using you, I probably am using you but I really hope someone can help._


----------



## Quiltface

First off your not using us for anything besides what you are suppose to be using us for.

Secondly see if you can go into device manager and update the drivers for your monitor, see if there is a current model number for you monitor in there.  Does that model number match your monitor?  If not google the model and see what the model looks like, you might have a pretty good assumption of what is going on.


----------



## netjunkie

No I couldn't find any model besides Generic PnP Monitor.
I wasn't aware Monitors had drivers but if they do I did a Search for one and none could be found.
I am also unable to roll-back the driver.
Although when I go to NVIDIA control panel is says I'm using a MM19T and I googled that and it is a Square Screen Monitor. This only confirms my theory that it was repaired with spare old parts.

Also if it helps this is my Moniter
http://www.asus.com.au/product.aspx?P_ID=YMmFj0iIkZPaY46b


----------



## DMFDMinister

netjunkie said:


> Hi, I'l Start by giving out the possibly needed specs
> 
> -I'm Running Windows 7
> -With a NVIDIA GTX260 graphics card connected through a DVI connection.
> -WideScreen
> 
> My Monitor was showing random black lines all over the screen, after doing some research i found it was from some faulty capacitors I wasn't quite sure but all i knew was it was not an easy fix so I put it in for warranty repair. Last week my monitor came back from repair at 'Total Solutions', it was payed for under warranty.
> 
> When I plugged it in I noticed the Native resolution (1280x1024) was a pathetic. I have found that 1280x1024 is not a WideScreen resolution, math would show you its close to a Square. That leads me to believe that the repair involved using spare parts from an older model of ASUS. For now I have used the NVIDIA software to add a custom resolution from looking in the manual I found the screens actual best resolution was 1440x900, at 60 or 75Hz
> 
> So now my Screen is Crystal Clear for everything expect for programs which have there own resolution, like a GAME. This is my main reason for posting this thread. I have started playing Combat Arms while I save up for some other game and when ever I play Combat arms the only resolution up for choice are all Squarish resolutions, this is probably because it thinks I'm running a Square Monitor. This basically is unacceptable because whats the point in owning a wide screen if you have to play all your games in Box format or stretched to fit the boundary's.
> 
> I'm hoping that someone out there can help me find some proper way to tell my Computer that I'm not running a Square Monitor and that my native resolution is 1440x900 this way hopefully Combat Arms and other games will not come up with undesirable resolutions.
> 
> _I hope that this being my first post wont make you members mad or think that Im just using you, I probably am using you but I really hope someone can help._



I had the same issue with a 19" ASUS Widescreen. I sent it in for repairs and it came back as a different model and only will display in 1280x1024 and lower resolutions. I thought it was a problem with my graphics card not being able to fully support a dual-screen setup before, but since I replaced the card with a Quadro FX570, those doubts are gone.

Asus just screwed up the repair.


----------



## netjunkie

Oh, okay. 
So just to clarify, you never took your Monitor back for a second repair?
You just bought a new Graphics card which knew the difference, is that what you were saying?


----------

